# carte accélératrice pour G4



## miroberto (25 Octobre 2005)

Salut la compagnie,


voilà...

J'aimerais upgrader mon PPC G4 450 MHz Biprocesseur avec une carte accélératrice monoprocesseur ou bi.

Mais le choix est assez difficile vu la quantité de cartes accélératrices sur le marché.

Que choisir entre Sonnet, PowerLogix, Gigadesign?

Idéalement j'aimerais un carte biprocesseur.
Gigadesign en propose une 2x1,8 GHz.

Mais il y a aussi les autres marques.

Mais que vaut mieux une mono ou une biprocesseur? 
J'ai entendu qu'il y avait des problèmes avec les biprocesseurs. Qu'en est-il vraiment?

Si vous pouvez me conseiller sur l'une ou l'autre marque et me dire les raisons qui vous poussent à choisir tele ou telle carte.


Merci pour vos réponses

Amicalement
Roberto


----------



## Max London (10 Décembre 2005)

Je sais pas si tu aura une grande différence avec une biprocesseur.  Pour les marques, je te conseillerais plutot gigadesign d'apres ce que j'ai pu entendre, macbidouille à réussit à les overclocker fortement sans qu'elles plantes.  Moi j'ai commandé une GigaDesign 1,6ghz.  Si tu veux commencer dans les tarifs plutot bas, Sonnet propose une carte 1ghz à 209 euros. Je ne pense pas que les biprocesseurs font planter l'ordi.
ciao bonsoir


----------



## DURANGO (7 Juin 2009)

Pas de soucis avec la gigadésign sur mon g4 AGP, overclocké de 0,4 à 0,8, puis 1,1, mais pas 1,4 pour ne pas forcer le pépé. Depuis 4 ans, gain de rapidité, peu de bruit, rien à voir avec un QS ou un MDD !
cache 32 mem 1,38 G
Par contre une règle me pose problème depuis que j'ai mis OS X 4 avec ma carte gigadésign :
- La carte serait incompatible avec les logiciels d'installation système (notice). Je crois donc nécessaire de replacer l'ancienne avant de formater et d'installer le système. Puis la replacer.
Qu'en dites-vous ?
Et puis, est-ce possible de la faire passer sur un MDD qui a 1 Ghz d'origine pour monter à 1,42 ?
Salut.


----------



## bluescorpio1952 (11 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai des amis qui vont à New-York en novembre et j'aimerais  trouver un magasin sur place qui vend de la carte accélératrice type Sonnet ainsi qu'une carte vidéo pour mon G4. J'ai beau chercher, c'est la jungle. Si quelqu'un peut m'aider.

Merci de vos réponses

Blue


----------



## ntx (11 Octobre 2009)

Laisse tomber ce vieux clou, pour le même tu peux trouver un Mac mini Intel bien plus performant.


----------



## bluescorpio1952 (11 Octobre 2009)

Macmini? oui peut-être, mais je peux dans mon G4, remplacer la carte video, upgrader avec une carte accélératrice, j'y ai mis aussi un graveur de DVD et un autre de CD, je peux encore faire pas mal de choses. Ca ne me coute pas 800


----------



## ntx (11 Octobre 2009)

bluescorpio1952 a dit:


> Macmini? oui peut-être, mais je peux dans mon G4, remplacer la carte video, upgrader avec une carte accélératrice, j'y ai mis aussi un graveur de DVD et un autre de CD, je peux encore faire pas mal de choses. Ca ne me coute pas 800&#8364;


Pour commencer un Mac Mini neuf coûte 600 &#8364;, et j'ai dit d'occasion.
Ensuite si tu arrives à trouver une CG à mettre dans ton G4, fait moi signe. :rateau:
Enfin tu auras beau mettre une carte accélératrice, tout le reste de ta machine est hors d'âge à commencer par le bus et les barrettes mémoires qui font une grand partie des performances d'un ordinateur.
Et pour finir, un Mac mini Intel t'ouvrira les portes des logiciels les plus récents, alors que le nombre des logiciels utilisables sur PPC va aller en diminuant.

Donc pour moi l'investissement n'est pas rentable : si tu veux continuer à utiliser ton G4, utilise en l'état mais ne dépense plus un centime pour cette machine.


----------

